# UFC 91: Couture vs. Lesnar



## Regor (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, so I was going to go to a bar and watch it, but I'm sick. So I ordered it at home.

Who's gonna watch it?

I wonder what the vegas odds on it are.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 15, 2008)

im at work!! will you please post who wins??


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 15, 2008)

Im watching.. I cant wait. Well, its a good pasttime til its late enough for me to sleep, and hopefully wake up in time for kickoff on the Falcons-Bronco game tomorrow.

I think Brock is gonna win though.. Dont hurt mee.. lol Im probably the only person in the world whos rooting for Brock, but I just loved this dude ever since I was a young stupid WWE fan, then when he was with the Vikings.. He probably didnt deserve this fight yet, but im definately a fan and hope he becomes a good fighter.


----------



## COBHC (Nov 15, 2008)

Damnit , totally slipped my mind

Id like to see brock win.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 15, 2008)

randy is gonna prove why he is such a bad ass once again


----------



## Regor (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm rooting for Couture, because I think Brock Lesnar is TOO DAMN COCKY for being a brand new fighter. He got fucking PWNED my Mir. Sure, he beat Herring (one of my all time favorite fighters), but Herring hasn't been at the top of his game for a while now. So no big surprise.

He's going to get a test for sure tonight... can't wait!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 15, 2008)

i dont think lesnar had anywhere near the head game randy has, and its not lesnars fault, its just that you cant learn mma in such a short time


----------



## Regor (Nov 15, 2008)

WTF?? Are they showing DARK matches right now???


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. Turning it on now.


----------



## Regor (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, they've been stalling a lot tonight. Wonder WTF is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 16, 2008)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2008)

Spoiler



FUCK!!! Lesnar won via TKO in 2nd round. He caught Randy on the side/back of the head with a punch which dropped him. Then he pounced on top of him and started raining hammerfists on his head. No early stoppage on this one. Yamasaki let him take the punches, but Randy couldn't get anywhere away from him, so he stopped it




Can we please sign Fedor to the UFC now??


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes. I saw that coming honestly. It lived up to my expectations! Im excited !


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 16, 2008)

fuck, good for him man, hes a beast


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 16, 2008)

Spoiler



I just saw Lesnar won. As good as an athlete as Lesnar is he will be hard to stop.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 16, 2008)

lesnar for the tko.


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw Lesnar won. As good as an athlete as Lesnar is he will be hard to stop.



Nah, just sign Fedor. We'll see how good he really is.

I personally, after watching tonight's fight, don't think Lesnar can take a 'good' punch. He looked a bit unstable after a few good punches from Couture. I've got nothing, and I mean absolutely nothing, against Mir... but I hope Nog wins. Cuz then Lesnar will get submitted, and there'll be 1 heavyweight champ, and it won't be Lesnar.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Mir is a cocky asshole.. I personally hope he gets pounded. Its obvious Brock was dominating him badly, if Brock had more than 1 fight underhis belt, he wouldnt of got caught.. 

So, sorry if im stupid (not a HUGE fan, just watch when I can).. Nog is a heavyweight also? So theres two heavyweight belts going right now, due to Couture's legal issues, and so eventually, they will be unifying them? Or are they different weight divisions?


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> I think Mir is a cocky asshole.. I personally hope he gets pounded. Its obvious Brock was dominating him badly, if Brock had more than 1 fight underhis belt, he wouldnt of got caught..
> 
> So, sorry if im stupid (not a HUGE fan, just watch when I can).. Nog is a heavyweight also? So theres two heavyweight belts going right now, due to Couture's legal issues, and so eventually, they will be unifying them? Or are they different weight divisions?



Nope, you're dead on.

Nogueria is 'Interim' champ because of Couture leaving. Now that he came back, Brock is the 'Disputed' HW champ. Winner of Nogueria/Mir then fights Brock to unify the titles.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm totally going mir over nog. i hate nog, he seems like a jerk.


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm totally going mir over nog. i hate nog, he seems like a jerk.



A jerk?? Are you kidding me? Have you watched TUF this season? He's kind as can be! Mir seems more of a jerk than Nog does, for sure. But Mir's very 'respectful' in his 'jerkiness', so I let him pass


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah personally I was hoping couture would win but I'm not suprised Lesner did. The guy is one hell of an athlete.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 17, 2008)

Regor said:


> A jerk?? Are you kidding me? Have you watched TUF this season? He's kind as can be! Mir seems more of a jerk than Nog does, for sure. But Mir's very 'respectful' in his 'jerkiness', so I let him pass



every episode. its like mir said, hes running a democracy and nog is running a commy team.

mir actually asks and talks to his team about the picks, nog doesnt let them have any input. Now i know theres really not a right or wrong way for a coach to be, but ultimatly its an individual sport and if your gonna get thrown into the ring that week, it would be at least nice to know.
that rubbed me the wrong way, on top of that, nog was crying and whining about silly pranks. after the teams ate piss and semen, they seemed to handle it quite well and i think that this round of fighters seem to beable to police themselvs with out daddy nog stepping in. i mean, he wasnt a "jerk" about it, i just dont really care for his personality, hes way to business, you need to have fun sometimes too.

i think mir is an average american that probably takes his personal life for granted, where (i'm assuming now) nog probably came from a shanty in brazil and is totally business because thats how hes made it through his life. i respect that if thats the case, but i'm and american and am inevetiably going to side with american views.

just my opinions though


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 17, 2008)

And look which team is having fun and winning and everything is good, Nogs team..

Whos team is in shambles, Junie sabotaging his team, sitting around doing nothing? Mirs team.

This is a business, they cant be getting pissed on in the middle of the night before a fight that will let them win a contract or not.. Think of it this way, the biggest thing in your life is coming up, would you want to be forced to live in a crappy envirement to prepare for that big thing? I wouldnt, it should be a safe/friendly envirement.. I personally think thats retarded what they do on the show, I wonder if they are really that immature or if they are encouraged to do this stupid shit for ratings.. I really wonder.

The part at the soccer game where Mir was like "Im 10 times a better athlete then him, blah blah" yet wouldnt even make the effort to even try to win vs Nog, who cant play at all, but at least was trying his best.. Mir is a pretty boy, probably has rich parents, taking the easy way out of life and wont be a champion, where Nog is a very hard worker, and as Brock professed on saturday, Hard work pays off.


----------



## Regor (Nov 17, 2008)

Chris, I think some things are 'lost in translation' with what Nog says. All he wants is for his fighters, who mind you have the opportunity of a lifetime, to have a fair chance at preparing for big fights/training without having to worry about pranks affecting their chances. I can totally understand and respect that. I wouldn't want some jackasses fucking up my opportunity at the best career I could get my hands on.

He cares about his team. He views them as a team/family. Yes, he is all business. This is a business. Remember what happened to that fucktard from the previous season who had 'too much fun'? And was drunk telling everyone he's a UFC fighter? His ass got kicked to the curb.

Fun is fun, but this is a career they're hoping to get, not a weekend excursion. They should be professional.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree 10000000 with Roger on this one. Big Nog just blew me away with what an outstanding guy he is. He is just a stellar person.

Mir is ok, but he's just an average dude, kinda out for himself, that much is obvious. Nog's character is beyond criticism from what I've seen.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 18, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> Mir is a pretty boy, probably has rich parents, taking the easy way out of life and wont be a champion, where Nog is a very hard worker, and as Brock professed on saturday, Hard work pays off.


dude, he ALREADY WAS a champion, like ya know, the heavyweight champion , on top of which its definatly not mirs fault junie turned out to be a fucking nut job.


----------



## Regor (Nov 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I agree 10000000 with Roger on this one. Big Nog just blew me away with what an outstanding guy he is. He is just a stellar person.
> 
> Mir is ok, but he's just an average dude, kinda out for himself, that much is obvious. Nog's character is beyond criticism from what I've seen.



Exactly. I can't remember which fighter it was, I think Kingsbury? Anyways, one of his guys lost the fight, but Nog said in the post fight analysis interview that he's going to take the guy into his gym and train him, he liked him so much. That's fucking amazing IMO.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> dude, he ALREADY WAS a champion, like ya know, the heavyweight champion



 History... a dish best served cold.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 18, 2008)

and reg and bob, i hear ya, but these guys are adults, if it got too much for them then sure, tell someone about the pranks, but like you said, this is the oppturnity of a life time, and if they dont know to not drink too much or to not do the things that are bad for a fighter, then at this level, they dont deserve to be there and SHOULD get knocked out. i'm sure anderson silva doesnt have to be told to not do this and not do that, hes professional and thats why hes still around. i think you guys arnt taking in to account that after the show, and you win the contract, its YOUR job to take care of yourself, there wont be someone holding your hand, if they cant take it mentally then they need to go back to the little leauges and get it sorted out.

and it might be history, but that doesnt mean it didnt happen


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 18, 2008)

As I posted above, Im not a big fan of the UFC, I watch it when I can.

Mir sure doesnt act like a champion, which is definately why I wouldnt expect him to ever hold a title.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 18, 2008)

^then perhapse you might not know as much as you think because you kinda proved that. not that i'm an expert, but i know a good deal.

there is not a right way to act like a champion. thats the beauty of it, you dont have to be a nice wholsome guy to be the best. its a nice change up to not have some fake robot personality as champ, congratulating everyone and kissing their asses.
try watching some wec events and listen to mir do commentary, he sits there and names a ton of different options the fighters would have to counter or attack through out the match. i dont think hes trying to be arrogant like you guys said, i think hes just extremely versed in the submissions and details, he may not be the best FIGHTER, but the man totally knows what hes talking about and it obvious when you listen to him give commentary.. I"m not a big mir fan by the way, i'm just giving my observations


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 18, 2008)

Mir definitely knows what he's talking about, and I've always liked Mir, but he has been a little bit of a douche on TUF this season, but it hasn't really made me dislike him (like Matt Hughes has). I guess you can't really blame him for being around 16 testosterone filled (amongst other things, I'm sure) guys.

It will be interesting if Mir beats Nog in Dec. and then is in direct contention for a rematch with Lesnar, who now holds the title, and maybe Mir will have it back again.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 18, 2008)

I mean really if you can't hold yourself pulling pranks and getting drunk when your basically in the application process of getting the job. Who the hell is going to hire you?


----------



## Regor (Nov 18, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Mir definitely knows what he's talking about, and I've always liked Mir, but he has been a little bit of a douche on TUF this season, but it hasn't really made me dislike him (like Matt Hughes has). I guess you can't really blame him for being around 16 testosterone filled (amongst other things, I'm sure) guys.
> 
> It will be interesting if Mir beats Nog in Dec. and then is in direct contention for a rematch with Lesnar, who now holds the title, and maybe Mir will have it back again.



Actually, if Mir wins, he becomes 'interim' HW champ. So he's still actually a champ. But until both the Nog/Mir winner and Lesnar fight... they're both 'disputed' HW champs.


And I agree. Mir knows what he's talking about for sure. He does the 2nd best fight commentary of any former fighter (2nd to Bas, he's the best).


----------



## lobee (Nov 19, 2008)

Regor said:


> And I agree. Mir knows what he's talking about for sure. He does the 2nd best fight commentary of any former fighter (2nd to Bas, he's the best).


I really like Joe Rogan as a commentator but that's because I don't have cable so I just catch UFC Wired on the weekends and the odd EliteXC.


----------



## Regor (Nov 19, 2008)

lobee said:


> I really like Joe Rogan as a commentator but that's because I don't have cable so I just catch UFC Wired on the weekends and the odd EliteXC.



See, I hate Joe Rogan. He should do comedy, not UFC commentary. It fucking gets on my nerves when he makes shit up like he knows WTF he's talking about. Someone was going for a rear naked choke in the last PPV and instead of digging in the hooks, he did a body-triangle with his legs, and Joe called it something rediculously stupid like an "anaconda body choke" or something like that. It also bugs the hell out of me when he calls a side-choke an arm-triangle.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 19, 2008)

Regor said:


> Actually, if Mir wins, he becomes 'interim' HW champ. So he's still actually a champ. But until both the Nog/Mir winner and Lesnar fight... they're both 'disputed' HW champs.
> 
> And I agree. Mir knows what he's talking about for sure. He does the 2nd best fight commentary of any former fighter (2nd to Bas, he's the best).



I think a Mir/Lesnar fight will be a different story this time. If Lesnar comes out slow this time like he did with Randy, Mir's gonna have a lot more to worry about.

I sort-of tune Joe Rogan out most of the time, because I have a feeling I know just as much of what he's talking about, and I don't really learn anything new from him.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Joe Rogan trains under Eddie Bravo. Joe is also a champion kickboxer.

Trust me - Eddie Bravo? The guy who invented the rubber guard? The guy who submitted Royler Gracie at Abu Dhabi? The guy is a grappling wizard. Joe _knows_ what he's talking about. 

And none of these UFC guys is "undisputed heavyweight" champ with Fedor still out there.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 19, 2008)

to be honost, i never knew joe credintials, but he definatley SEEMES knowledgable. As far as i could tell he knows a good amount of what hes talking about when i listen to them. Its like everything else, have you seen that thread posted about the gibson forums talking shit about buckethead? its like that, some people will discredit him and others will praise him reguardless of the truth


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Joe Rogan trains under Eddie Bravo. Joe is also a champion kickboxer.



Yeah, definitely not disputing the fact that Joe knows his stuff, and has been training for a while, I just personally tune him out most of the time. Maybe it's just his gravelly voice from smoking too much weed...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe.

As for me, I'm one of the biggest Rogan fanbois around. His acting, meh. But where he shines, and you can tell this is his real passion, is his stand-up. Holy fuck. Get 'Shiny Happy Jihad' and prepare to laugh your ass off. He and Doug Stanhope (another favorite of mine) are two peas in a pod, and just the funniest motherfuckers around. You'd never know Joe was so funny from his UFC commentary... or his acting.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 19, 2008)

I've seen some of his stand-up (comedy, that is), and he's hilarious. Also, have you ever seen that DMT video on youtube of him commentating? Very descriptive...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> I've seen some of his stand-up (comedy, that is), and he's hilarious. Also, have you ever seen that DMT video on youtube of him commentating? Very descriptive...



1. Blew me away with how smart he really is.

2. That shit sounds fascinating, and I'm (personally) totally anti-drug. (Not legally, however.)


----------



## lobee (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know how many times I've heard Joe say what a fighter is going to do or should do next and said fighter does it. He knows the sport very well and is passionate about it, not to mention he has an actor/comedian background so he's good at talking in front of a camera. He's entertaining which is why I also like Bas.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Everybody loves Bas.

He's fuckin' hilarious on Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Regor (Nov 20, 2008)

Bas' ability to predict the future of a fight > Joe's

But I digress. I love Joe as a comic. But when listening to Joe's commentary during a fight, he stumbles around a lot. I know his 'creds' and that's fine. But that doesn't make him a good commentator. 

Bas + Quadros = Best MMA commentating team ever!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Joe actually is a good color commentator, but Bas is on another level. It's his energy. Mix that with his knowledge and he's the best color guy in the business. Plus he's funny as shit. That said, Bas is a great fighter, a great trainer, a great promoter, and fucking hella handsome. 

I hated Mauro Ranallo at first too, since I liked (and was so used to) Quadros, but I got used to him, and think he's a great PBP guy now.


----------



## Regor (Nov 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I think Joe actually is a good color commentator, but Bas is on another level. It's his energy. Mix that with his knowledge and he's the best color guy in the business. Plus he's funny as shit. That said, Bas is a great fighter, a great trainer, a great promoter, and fucking hella handsome.
> 
> I hated Mauro Ranallo at first too, since I liked (and was so used to) Quadros, but I got used to him, and think he's a great PBP guy now.



Agreed very much so. The thing Mauro has over Stephen is knowing Japanese. That kinda made things quicker to understand.


----------

